# Freeport Area Tarpon



## Fishin' Soldier

There is a small park off of 288 just south of Clute. I stopped to throw a lure off the circular pier/stage they have at the end of the cut. It is about 6 miles to the jetties there. I made three cast and on the third cast a large bright silver fish exploded to the surface chasing my chickenboy lure. He didn hit the bait. I had him swipe at my bait about 10 times in an hr of jacking with it. It was about 30-40 inches long and about 10" tall at his tallest point. The only thing I can think of is a tarpon. It was not a lady fish, this thing was big. He never actually even hit my bait just chased it a bunch. I tried a bunch of baits. He actually even chased my orange popping cork one time as well. It was only about 3-4 feet deep in this area. You think I am correct? Could it have been a tarpon? Any other options? I have never caught one or seen one in water the chasing bait. I do however know what they look like and seen them in aquarium. I do know they are in our area as well. Some kids showed up after school and started beating on the pier and making a bunch of racket so I left.


----------



## BrandonFox

Definatly could of been. If your sure it wasnt a ladyfish then there isnt much else out there that closely resembles a tarpon. The depth rules out mackerel but you never know. Go back and get him!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sure as heck wasn't a mackerel. Im pretty positive it was a tarpon. Just unsure why he didn't actually rake the bait. I slowed it down and even jigged it up and down and he came back and would flash at it but I never felt a bump.


----------



## dpeterson

*messing with you*

He's messing with your head. So join the faternity of those who have been seduced into the never ending quest to land a tarpon. It'll last a live time.


----------



## BrandonFox

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Sure as heck wasn't a mackerel. Im pretty positive it was a tarpon. Just unsure why he didn't actually rake the bait. I slowed it down and even jigged it up and down and he came back and would flash at it but I never felt a bump.


Get used to it... thats what they do to mess with your head!

Try downsizing next time. Toss a fly at him that resembles a rain minnow or something of that sort. Alot of times they chase around big stuff but wont commit and eat until something tiny swims by them.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Well it worked. He had me all ****** off. I probably would have stayed until dark if it wasn't for those kids jacking around.

I wont be back in that area for some time. Anybody want to know the place and go give him a try let me know I'll tell you where he was. If there is still bait in there there's a good chance he still hanging around. Some of you may already know where thats at off 288 and that circular pier/stage.


----------



## James Howell

That's the Freeport Municipal park and the body of water is the Freeport Harbor (also known as the old Brazos river). In the winter bait stacks up in there and the trout and reds can get fairly thick. If you saw one baby tarpon in there its a good bet there are a bunch in there. Another good place for tarpon this time of year is in the New Brazos river at the Dow plant B outfalls (warm water discharge). They can be pretty finicky though, as your experience suggests.


----------



## Meadowlark

BrandonFox said:


> ...
> Try downsizing next time. Toss a fly at him that resembles a rain minnow or something of that sort. Alot of times they chase around big stuff but wont commit and eat until something tiny swims by them.


^^^^This is some good advice^^^. Its amazing how even a huge Tarpon will go after a small fly well presented.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Hey, Mr. Meadowlark. Didn't think u ventured far from the freshwater board. I should have known with your years of learning and vast knowledge u would have some good advice. 

He definatley got under my skin. My first run in with the elusive tarpon and im now thinking of booking a tarpon trip on our vacation to Destin in june.


----------



## Meadowlark

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hey, Mr. Meadowlark. Didn't think u ventured far from the freshwater board.


LOL...I was catching Tarpon off Freeport well before they "discovered" Tarpon Alley off Galveston/Freeport.

If you can drive a little ways on your vacation, the Tarpon fishing will be better south of Tampa. The first place I ever fished for them in Florida was Boca Grande and it still has one of the highest concentrations of Tarpon anywhere...but also the highest concentration of boats.

I love to hear about baby Tarpon in Freeport....great report.


----------



## BrandonFox

Fishin' Soldier said:


> He definatley got under my skin. My first run in with the elusive tarpon and im now thinking of booking a tarpon trip on our vacation to Destin in june.


Might want to push that date back if your going to Destin. There will still be tarpon around but not too many. End of July is when they usually school up bigtime on the beaches there.


----------



## chumy

Meadowlark said:


> LOL...I was catching Tarpon off Freeport well before they "discovered" Tarpon Alley off Galveston/Freeport.
> 
> If you can drive a little ways on your vacation, the Tarpon fishing will be better south of Tampa. The first place I ever fished for them in Florida was Boca Grande and it still has one of the highest concentrations of Tarpon anywhere...but also the highest concentration of boats.
> 
> I love to hear about baby Tarpon in Freeport....great report.


Any hints on how far out of SLP to go for Tarpon? I fish sometimes out there when it's calm but no luck other than sharks.


----------



## McDaniel8402

I can tell you first hand they stack up thick at the SPI jetties as well. Getting them to bite is a whole other issue though. I've snorkeled down there on clear days and seen schools of em cruising the rocks, anywhere from 3-5' in length, and schools big enough they just look like a huge mass of "silver" cruising around. Pretty impressive site to see.


----------



## Meadowlark

chumy said:


> Any hints on how far out of SLP to go for Tarpon? I fish sometimes out there when it's calm but no luck other than sharks.


It varies but my best times have been in August about 6 or 7 miles out of the pass. Calm days are good cause you can spot them rolling. I've seen them out there from June to Sept. but big schools in August...and big Tarpon.


----------



## chumy

Meadowlark said:


> It varies but my best times have been in August about 6 or 7 miles out of the pass. Calm days are good cause you can spot them rolling. I've seen them out there from June to Sept. but big schools in August...and big Tarpon.


I'm right around that distance on occasion. More closer inland than farther lately. Got a few tips from some guides. I guess I'll keep my eyes peeled
Thanks


----------



## Absolut

A lot of people in FL have been saying that the panhandle is just as good, or even better now for Tarpon than BGP. There is so much pressure down there in the pass that it's making it harder. I hooked my first one in BGP, so will always love that area, but want to try it around the pan handle. I didn't know there would be any baby tarpon in and around Freeport, and that's awesome to see.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

BrandonFox said:


> Might want to push that date back if your going to Destin. There will still be tarpon around but not too many. End of July is when they usually school up bigtime on the beaches there.


We are goping for a family trip. A charter will be a bonus. Trip is planned. Maybe just do some diving then.


----------



## BrandonFox

Fishin' Soldier said:


> We are goping for a family trip. A charter will be a bonus. Trip is planned. Maybe just do some diving then.


In that case stick with it and get a guide! I mis understood your post... thought you were planning a tarpon only trip. Good luck. I will be down there aswell.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

BrandonFox said:


> In that case stick with it and get a guide! I mis understood your post... thought you were planning a tarpon only trip. Good luck. I will be down there aswell.


Yeah I am looking for something special to do for myself for this trip. my kids are still a little to young experience this with me. They are 6 and 7. The rest of trip will be spent of the family. I am getting one day to my self with the guys, whether it is tarpon or any other bad arse florida charter.


----------



## richg99

OK....I'm going to give away my 20 yr old secret....on the hopes that, if someone catches a silver king ...they will invite this old guy on their next tarpon trip. 

Some 20+ years ago I met Cookie & Lloyd Pepper in Costa Rica. We were on a tarpon trip sponsored by a local magazine. Everyone caught one or more silver kings. Everyone caught them on red..black Coast Hawk lures. 

I can't find them being made anywhere, but I still have the one I caught my 90 lb. King on. So.....if you can find a coast hawk lure, or something that resembles one..your odds might go up! Regards Rich


----------



## Absolut

Rich, A similar bait is made now called a Sea Hawk...FTU sells them. They are probably not exactly like the Coast Hawk, and they don't carry that color.


----------



## Snookered

There are juvenile tarpon all over the Texas coast, if you know where to look....










And yes, your first experience with the silver kings starts a life-long obsession. Welcome aboard!
Snookered


----------



## richg99

Wellllll....then....since I am leaning towards using my kayak instead of my 16 ft Carolina Skiff for most of my fishing...where might be the nearest area to fish nearest Houston for Tarpon...without going offshore or BTB??

We travel a lot during the summer, so what are the months that they are still around, please? rich

p.s. Memories from times long ago, I'm afraid...Costa Rica..circa 1990 or before.


----------



## Snookered

richg99 said:


> We travel a lot during the summer, so what are the months that they are still around, please? rich


I'm not sure about up the coast, but down this way we started jumping tarpon at the jetties in may, then they split for a while, but then july was solid and went all the way through to thanksgiving....left them biting in november....

we mainly fish jetties, such as Port Aransas, Packery, port mansfield, and south padre.....the tarpon were really thick this past year, and looking forward to another solid season....

I would suggest fishing jetties, but don't overlook freshwater inflows hitting saltwater either....
snookered


----------



## Scott

Absolut said:


> Rich, A similar bait is made now called a Sea Hawk...FTU sells them. They are probably not exactly like the Coast Hawk, and they don't carry that color.


Sea Hawks SUCK!!! Sorry but my experience has been horrible with them. After a handful of casts, the body separates from the lead and if it doesn't happen before a fish hits it, it will afterwards.

Coast Hawks can still be bought at Marburger's in Seabrook last I checked. Go with the original.


----------



## mhooper

Fishin' Soldier said:


> There is a small park off of 288 just south of Clute. I stopped to throw a lure off the circular pier/stage they have at the end of the cut. It is about 6 miles to the jetties there. I made three cast and on the third cast a large bright silver fish exploded to the surface chasing my chickenboy lure. He didn hit the bait. I had him swipe at my bait about 10 times in an hr of jacking with it. It was about 30-40 inches long and about 10" tall at his tallest point. The only thing I can think of is a tarpon. It was not a lady fish, this thing was big. He never actually even hit my bait just chased it a bunch. I tried a bunch of baits. He actually even chased my orange popping cork one time as well. It was only about 3-4 feet deep in this area. You think I am correct? Could it have been a tarpon? Any other options? I have never caught one or seen one in water the chasing bait. I do however know what they look like and seen them in aquarium. I do know they are in our area as well. Some kids showed up after school and started beating on the pier and making a bunch of racket so I left.


That circular pier stage is the old Brazos River next to the Freeport Police Department. Could have been a Tarpon.


----------



## richg99

Can one drop a kayak in ( on a very small trailer ) there?? ...or someplace nearby???
thanks, Rich


----------



## Stuart

richg99 said:


> Can one drop a kayak in ( on a very small trailer ) there?? ...or someplace nearby???
> thanks, Rich


Yes. Come down 288 through Freeport, go past MacDonald's, turn left at the light on Avenue A, turn right on Munson and go over the levee. Community center, small boat ramp and plenty of parking.


----------



## richg99

Thx. Might not get there but once a month or so. Only during the weekdays. Rich


----------



## Stuart

You'd be literally 100 yards from where the stage is. Give a buzz and I'll take you to lunch. I work just down the road.


----------



## richg99

What stage?


----------



## Stuart

richg99 said:


> What stage?


We're talking about the old Brazos river? There is a pier / outdoors stage there at the end, by the police station.


----------



## richg99

Thx. I didn't know that. I followed your map instructions. I think I can find it. Pm me your phone number and I will buy YOUR. Lunch. Thx again. Rich


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

If someone ends up catching him do me a favor and post up the pictures please.


----------



## dpeterson

*Sea Hawks*

The Sea Hawks can still be purchased. I recently bought some thru BSfishtails.com


----------



## richg99

The ones I was referring to were called Coast Hawks. Perhaps these are the same or similar. rich


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*Rich*

I am posting a few pictures of the area where I fished at Rich. You should be able to find it now. Looks to be plenty of places to launch in the area.

Coordinates are 28.962764° -95.372282°


----------



## richg99

Yea...and I had a chance to go there today. Instead I went to the much closer Baytown launch and was skunked! Guess I could have been skunked at Freeport, but......heck... there MIGHT have been a tarpon somewhere around. That would add a lot of excitement.

Someday soon! I will report back...good or bad. Rich


----------



## Safari6

When was this? I have never heard tarpon in water so cold. I have been under the imprecision that the tarpon we get here migrate from warmer waters


----------



## Snookered

Safari6 said:


> When was this? I have never heard tarpon in water so cold. I have been under the imprecision that the tarpon we get here migrate from warmer waters


did you see my picture of the juvenile tarpon in my hand a couple pages back? was caught out of a school of several hundred in the Guadalupe delta area last JANUARY....I had the TPWD come in and catch a few more that they raised at Sea Center, and then released back in the wild recently....

there is a small, yet obviously viable nursery along the TX coast where the pelagic spawned eggs of tarpon find some of our estuaries....TPWD knows this; they have data supporting this....

I find that pretty cool! 
snookered


----------



## Scott

Safari6 said:


> When was this? I have never heard tarpon in water so cold. I have been under the imprecision that the tarpon we get here migrate from warmer waters


The big boys and girls that can move do move long distances to stay in warmer water. The babies, who don't have the where-with-all to make migratory moves, either die in the winter or hang on. The juvies have a higher tolerance for colder water. But if it gets too cold, they can't survive. There are petroleum plant warm water discharges near this area, so the fish can and do find warmer water even in the winter.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

He wasnt giant but far from a baby? How fast do they grow Scott? He was about 35" long.


----------



## El Primero

Question for Scott---
Grew up in Rockport and used to hear how the Tarpon thrived in the coastal bend area and have certainly seen the archival photos (Tarpon Rodeo Port A etc) of the numerous ones that were caught and unfortunately harvested in the early to mid 1900's. Correct me if I'm wrong, even seem to remember Port Aransas before incorporated with that name was called Tarpon. Even when talking to the old salts around town they used to talk about the numerous tarpon. Would those fish migrate South towards Mexico in the winter months to avoid the cold water? Also, was the principle factor in the demise of tarpon on the TX coast?


----------



## richg99

Probably over-harvesting, both in the US and Mexico, had something to do with it. Rich


----------



## Scott

Fishin' Soldier said:


> He wasnt giant but far from a baby? How fast do they grow Scott? He was about 35" long.


35 inchest is still a juvie to some degree. My guess is about a three to five year old. I've got a graph that show that and will update the ProjectTarpon.com research page to show that later this morning. Check the page out around lunch and I'll have it up by then.


----------



## Scott

El Primero said:


> Question for Scott---
> Grew up in Rockport and used to hear how the Tarpon thrived in the coastal bend area and have certainly seen the archival photos (Tarpon Rodeo Port A etc) of the numerous ones that were caught and unfortunately harvested in the early to mid 1900's. Correct me if I'm wrong, even seem to remember Port Aransas before incorporated with that name was called Tarpon. Even when talking to the old salts around town they used to talk about the numerous tarpon. Would those fish migrate South towards Mexico in the winter months to avoid the cold water? Also, was the principle factor in the demise of tarpon on the TX coast?


The answer to the first question is "yes". Back in the early 1900's the larger fish migrated south just as they do now. If you go back and read the old books about Port Aransas back in the early 1900's that migration is discussed. A great book to read is Silver Kings of Aransas Pass.

As to what happened to those tarpon and the Aransas Pass fishery has been a subject of a lot of discussion and debate, especially in that many compare what is going on in Boca Grande in Florida to the history of Aransas Pass. Although I'm not sure the analogy is appropriate, the general sense is that the fall of the Port Aransas fishery was based on a combination of negative factors: (1) the dams that were build on Texas rivers negatively impacted fresh water flow to the bays, effecting the volume and types of bait going out the passes; (2) the introduction of shrimp trawling in the bays that also negatively impacted bait because of bycatch, damage to the bottom of the bays and harvesting of shrimp; (3) large volumes of killing which took place in Mexico - I've heard stories of rivers being blocked with nets in the winter and tons of tarpon killed with dynamite to be used for fertilizer etc. - these would have been large spawning fish; and (4) subsidence on the upper Texas coast effecting bait, baygrass etc.

Our overharvest in Texas back then didn't help, but probably didn't cause the crash. The harvest here had gone on for some time and the crash happened very quickly.

The satellite tagging data shows the migratory paths of these tarpon today and their tendency to focus on passes and bait sources. You can see the graphics and videos of tarpon migrations on the ProjectTarpon.com research page.


----------



## El Primero

Thanks for the information, I will order that book. I'd love to travel back in time and have a spring and summer to fish!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Funny, how Im getting PM's of where I found this tarpon at and what exact bait. I have gps coordinates and a detailed map and still some people are asking.


----------



## richg99

Wow...and I thought you had ALREADY gone way out of your way to detail everything.

I, for one, truly appreciate your sharing the details. I have to make a trip down there one of these days, but maybe someone will catch ...IT.... before I get there. Hope they put IT back!

What are the rules for keeping ( not that I would do that) Tarpon in TX?

Rich


----------



## Absolut

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Funny, how Im getting PM's of where I found this tarpon at and what exact bait. I have gps coordinates and a detailed map and still some people are asking.


Yeah, pretty funny...how lazy can you be? I don't think you could've given any more details, and WAY beyond pretty much anything anyone else would've given. Actually, I'll go as far as saying that I've never seen somebody give so much specific detailed information to help somebody catch a tarpon!

I'll probably give it a shot sometime soon, but I'd think that somebody else has already hit this area by now...


----------



## rat race

My Grandfather worked at DOW during WWII making magniesium ingets for the war effort. After work he and a bunch of his budies would go to the mouth of the Brazos or SLP and fish. They would catch big tarpon and drag them up on the beach to die. The were considered trash fish and un-desirable plus they would tear up your gear. Some where there is a picture of him and his crew standing next to a head high pile of dead tarpon at the mouth of the Brazos. Such a shame.

Also they would go to the jetties and catch grouper.


----------



## Scott

Absolut said:


> Yeah, pretty funny...how lazy can you be? I don't think you could've given any more details, and WAY beyond pretty much anything anyone else would've given. Actually, I'll go as far as saying that I've never seen somebody give so much specific detailed information to help somebody catch a tarpon!
> 
> I'll probably give it a shot sometime soon, but I'd think that somebody else has already hit this area by now...


That poor fish is going to feel like it is getting mugged... if it is even still there - actually, that fish is likely long gone. Tarpon move around a great deal, even at that age. I think there is a possibility some may be in the area, but my bet is that one fish is LONG gone. That's a lot of dang effort and a big gamble for the location of one fish... geez. -- I caught a 30 inch trout at the south jetty in Galveston once... wonder how many people will PM for an exact location for where I caught that fish?


----------



## Scott

Research page (click here) is updated with age/length/weight graph.


----------



## Absolut

Scott said:


> That poor fish is going to feel like it is getting mugged... if it is even still there - actually, that fish is likely long gone. Tarpon move around a great deal, even at that age. I think there is a possibility some may be in the area, but my bet is that one fish is LONG gone. That's a lot of dang effort and a big gamble for the location of one fish... geez. -- I caught a 30 inch trout at the south jetty in Galveston once... wonder how many people will PM for an exact location for where I caught that fish?


Lol...you're exactly right! I'll be going down there to try and catch some reds, but will probably work some of the warm water outflows from the plants to see what's there too. From what I've seen (a lot of it from your site) is that tarpon pretty much never stop. I suspect that the juvenile fish will be moving following bait and trying to stay in relatively warm water this time of year. It's actually a little surprising that one would survive the winter this far north, but obviously not impossible.


----------



## BrandonFox

richg99 said:


> What are the rules for keeping ( not that I would do that) Tarpon in TX?
> 
> Rich


I believe it is 1 fish over 85"... I'd hate to see one at the dock.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

It was hard to believe it was a tarpon. I was wanting someone to get there soon and try and catch it. I was not going to be able to go back. I got lucky and stumbled upon him while killing time. I really wanted to see a picture. I have caught reds, mangroves, trout and sheepies there over the years while working down there.


----------



## Stuart

Get a particular organization to stand up to special interests and re-open some major passes on the Texas coast and watch the fishing for everything improve in our bays and near-shore.

That, and I'm not an expert on the pogy population on the Texas coast, I just know growing up you used to see pogy boats fishing right off the beach, now I don't.


----------



## Scott

Stuart said:


> Get a particular organization to stand up to special interests and re-open some major passes on the Texas coast and watch the fishing for everything improve in our bays and near-shore.
> 
> That, and I'm not an expert on the pogy population on the Texas coast, I just know growing up you used to see pogy boats fishing right off the beach, now I don't.


One reason the pogy boat's left was because TPW changed the regulations, for one, they outlawed spotter planes over here. The boats all moved to LA.


----------



## DANO

My father caught many tarpon in the 40's & 50's fishing off the banks of Old Brazos, Old Dead End Intercoastal Canal & New Brazos with Chubb Creek Lures. He told me of days when you could cast a lure and it would bounce off one tarpon's body to be engulfed by another. By the early 60's pollution in the New Brazos chased them out of there & the dynamiting of schools of tarpon in Mexico for fertilizer changed the migratory path.
When the 80's rolled around they were showing up closer to shore with many impressive fish being caught and as the years went by they came closer to shore. They are here, not in the schools of thousands like years gone by but, enough for a watchful eye to notice. It's all about the tide & moon phase. I'll start watching in late June, large schools of mullet & pogies / menhaden plus clean water. :smile:


----------



## Meadowlark

Fishin' Soldier said:


> It was hard to believe it was a tarpon. ....


Not really. They are there, not in large numbers this time of year and more in mild winters, but a few are always around where they can find suitable habitat.


----------



## chumy

DANO said:


> My father caught many tarpon in the 40's & 50's fishing off the banks of Old Brazos, Old Dead End Intercoastal Canal & New Brazos with Chubb Creek Lures. He told me of days when you could cast a lure and it would bounce off one tarpon's body to be engulfed by another. By the early 60's pollution in the New Brazos chased them out of there & the dynamiting of schools of tarpon in Mexico for fertilizer changed the migratory path.
> When the 80's rolled around they were showing up closer to shore with many impressive fish being caught and as the years went by they came closer to shore. They are here, not in the schools of thousands like years gone by but, enough for a watchful eye to notice. It's all about the tide & moon phase. I'll start watching in late June, large schools of mullet & pogies / menhaden plus clean water. :smile:


Curious on how far inland on the brazos he was.


----------



## DANO

chumy said:


> Curious on how far inland on the brazos he was.


from the mouth of the Brazos as far as the prison farm.


----------



## chumy

DANO said:


> from the mouth of the Brazos as far as the prison farm.


wow, thanks


----------



## Sow Trout

During the 60's tarpon were reported as far upstream as West Columbia.


----------



## chumy

The Brazos has to be one of the murkiest rivers around when it rains. I wonder what draws the tarpon inland? I also wonder if the river was clearer when they where spotted that far upstream. Just trying to think like a Tarpon. The Brazos would be the last place I'd go for lunch, i'd stay out in the gulf in clearer waters.


----------



## nick220722

Looking forward to going after my first tarpon this year. I've never exclusively fished for them but plan to make use of my jet ski to go after them. Live in Pearland, will fish out of Freeport or Galveston mainly. If anyone wants to meet up and go after them one day shoot me a pm.


----------

